# IBS remedies?



## dreaminboy (Jan 4, 2010)

So I'm not sure if I have IBS but my doctor says I might have gotten it after a possible parasite that is gone now. However, my stool is not completely hard nor diarrhea. It's kind of like muddy. Does anyone else have this problem? Also, after I have my BM a few hours later, I'll feel some fecal matter in my underwear although I shower and clean thoroughly after my BM. How do you guys deal with this? I would really appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

"Muddy" was a phase I went through on my way to recovery from 10 years of all out D. From my experience I would classify it as a form of D. I used to have a pretty major problem with my underwear, as well. It often showed up as an accompaniment to gas, presumably from the almost liquid consistency. You might find it worthwhile to look at Linda's Calcium protocol in the main Diarrhea Board as a way of bulking things up which might help eliminate some of these problems. Once I started getting my poop somewhat together (this goes back 10-11 years, now) I found fiber supplements useful; but I don't think they would have absorbed enough liquid during the "muddy" phase and certainly not with the original condition.Finally, at the end of the day I do a major clean-out with a tea tree oil based body cream on some tp. (The oil not only loosens the waste but also is real soothing to the tissues.) This keeps me from having to deal with my midnight itch when the stuff really dries out.Good luck with this.Mark


----------



## dreaminboy (Jan 4, 2010)

oh wow, thanks Mark! That's super helpful. Right now, I just started taking Citrucel and not sure how it'll turn out. My stools are all over the place (not literally), sandy at times, soft, hard etc etc. I'll definitely take a look at Linda's calcium info. Thanks again!


----------

